

I googled myself and found my hn comment leading someone else's blog - edw519
http://www.mmakai.com/startup.html
I vividly remember writing that.  Glad to see someone else felt strongly enough about it to include it on their site.<p>The links are pretty good, including some to pg and dhh.  Pretty good company, I'd say.
======
alabut
That was genuinely inspiring and great timing for me personally. I talked my
fiancee into quitting her job this week and she's turning in her notice today,
for pretty much the same reasons: life's too short for her to drain her soul
away at some place just because it looks good on the resume (intensive care
unit at a good hospital here in SF). She's got a few other opportunities lined
up already closer to her interests (reproductive health) and the pep is back
in her step again. But first, we're going to concentrate on thoroughly
enjoying our 3 week honeymoon!

I'm living vicariously through her - I've never quit a gig without having
another one lined up, which also explains why our wedding in Aug is my first
vacation in about 5 years.

------
makaimc
Interesting.. actually, that's my website. One day while bored I fished out
some of the best startup links from my Delicious bookmarks and put them on
there. When I went to put an introduction to it that quote popped into my
head. Hope you don't mind.

~~~
bootload
_"... One day while bored I fished out some of the best startup links from my
Delicious bookmarks and put them on there. When I went to put an introduction
to it that quote popped into my head. Hope you don't mind ..."_

Cited.

------
edw519
I vividly recall writing that. Glad to see that someone else felt strongly
enough about it to include it in their site.

Some good links below, including some to pg and dhh. Pretty good company, I'd
say.

[EDIT: A little scary, too. Anything any of us say here can end up anywhere.
Kinda makes one wanna slow down and think a little before posting.]

~~~
coglethorpe
That was a great quote and I am so at that point right now.

~~~
jmtame
The quote was great...

The string of arguments that followed between "flowery evangelist" and
"cynical asshole" just as good.

------
mrtron
Great quote...but now HN is pointing to a blog that is pointing to a HN quote.

I really hope he doesn't blog about this thread.

~~~
parenthesis
As long as no one was planning to garbage collect based on a reference count,
I don't see the problem.

------
mickt
That's a great f __ __ __g quote. Thanks for the inspiration, I'm outta (where
I work at the moment) here as soon as I can.

Not an on-the-spot decision, but another nail to confirm my plan to leave the
borg in a few months.

------
hhm
Nice quote but... I can't understand why you call "blog" what is a plain old
website?

------
jonp
The original quote in context on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=179639>

------
rokhayakebe
If you are reading this while at the office, you will probably feel as if he
was whispering the words to your ears. One of the Greatest post.

